# TMC mini 400 LED tile



## Lee Sweeting (22 Oct 2013)

Hi! I'm thinking of starting a nano (20 ltr) iwagumi tank and was wondering if anyone has got any experience with the TMC 400 mini LED tile?

I'm looking to grow HC and dwarf hair grass, the usual iwagumi type plants. Will this tile be sufficient? I'm not sure how bright these tiles are? Would i also need to buy the TMC controller so i can dim to fit my needs?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## sa80mark (22 Oct 2013)

Good choice of light, lindy (ldcgroomer) is the person for this thread she has one and is finding it far to bright without a controller, im sure she can answer you much better


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Good choice of light, lindy (ldcgroomer) is the person for this thread she has one and is finding it far to bright without a controller, im sure she can answer you much better


 

Thanks Mark, hopefully she can offer some advice.


----------



## DTL (22 Oct 2013)

I'm running these tiles on both my 40L nanos, and they are a lot of light for a tank that size.
The controller is set at 55% and that's with over half the surface covered by floaters, and everything grows like crazy..


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks DTL! Its sounds as though they will do the job fro me. I think i will invest in a controller too.


----------



## Lindy (22 Oct 2013)

Hi, I raised mine higher as I have no controller, currently at 30cm above tank and still really bright! May get a controller in the new year...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks Lindy! Sounds as though everybody is pretty impressed with these little units. Think i might invest


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Oct 2013)

I've done it, just bought a TMC 400 and Aquaray controller. Cheers guys!!


----------



## Samuran (23 Oct 2013)

This is the standard white TMC 400 you're talking about right?
I've looked at these before, didnt know the aquaray controller worked on these tho... it's so difficult to find any good info on the TMC page... all it seems to do is try and tell me where has stock no real details of the products...
bah!


----------



## NattyAntlers (23 Oct 2013)

I run 2 with a controller over a fluval roma 90 at about 65%.
The only downsides in my opinion is that I preferred the colour rendition and colour choices you get from T5 and that there is no option to turn 1 or both units on from the controller when working on the aquarium outside of the pre programmed times, you need to disconnect the unit and the power supply from the controller and connect the unit straight onto the power supply (make sure you unplug the power supply before doing this otherwise the connections will arc).
I didnt care much for the Aquaray mounting bracket either as it made the tank look top heavy so made my own from clear acrylic sheet and the supplied mounts.


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2013)

The controller works with one tile but i think it works with 2 aquaray strips. A bit annoying that if you want 2 tiles you need two controllers


----------



## NattyAntlers (23 Oct 2013)

My Aquaray 2 channel controller which doesnt have the storm function works fine with both my 400 tiles plugged in. You dont need 2 controllers.


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2013)

Really? All of the stuff I've read says otherwise but I'll go by you. Great, that settles it, a controller on the list.


----------



## TOO (23 Oct 2013)

On the Aquaessentials site they have a "cheap" controller, which specifically states that it can run only one unit and an "expensive" multicontroller. But perhaps there are other versions available.

Thomas


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Oct 2013)

I'm pretty certain that the controller will run 2xstrip, 2xmini tile or 1x normal tile


----------



## Samuran (23 Oct 2013)

I still think 50 ish quid for the tile and 80 ish quid for the controller is a lot of money to spend on nano lighting...


----------



## DTL (23 Oct 2013)

My controller runs both tiles controllable separately


----------



## Lee Sweeting (23 Oct 2013)

NattyAntlers said:


> I run 2 with a controller over a fluval roma 90 at about 65%.
> The only downsides in my opinion is that I preferred the colour rendition and colour choices you get from T5 and that there is no option to turn 1 or both units on from the controller when working on the aquarium outside of the pre programmed times, you need to disconnect the unit and the power supply from the controller and connect the unit straight onto the power supply (make sure you unplug the power supply before doing this otherwise the connections will arc).
> I didnt care much for the Aquaray mounting bracket either as it made the tank look top heavy so made my own from clear acrylic sheet and the supplied mounts.


 

Hi Natty! Any chance you could post some pics of your acrylic bracket? I was thinking of doing the same thing, kind of like the ADA auqasky but with the tile. Like you i'm not so keen on the TMC bracket, and didn't buy one as a result. 

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## NattyAntlers (24 Oct 2013)

Only just seen your post and its funny you should ask that as I took one last night.






Unfortunately I dont have any close ups but can take some if you need
The angled support bar is from a discarded metal and cloth magazine rack that slots onto a slightly smaller dia tube that slots into a straight piece from the same rack that is fixed to the back of the cabinet allowing the light to be raised and lowered by lifting the top tube.
I had to add an aluminium angle to the rear of the acrylic as it started to curve, you should be ok with one tile though and will have to decide on a way to mount the fitting.
I used nylon bolts and nuts but it might be better to use stainless, screwfix is a good place to go and thats were the tube (pipe) brackets are from that mount the acrylic to the tube.
I followed advice on the web for drilling the holes in acrylic but didnt use any special drill bits.
Acrylic (6mm) was from here as it appeared to be a good price.

CLEAR ACRYLIC PERSPEX PLASTIC SHEET - CUSTOM SIZES 2mm - 6mm THICK MATERIAL | eBay

You could use the expensive Aqauray bars to mount the tiles to the acrylic and it would be a bit neater but I didnt want to spend any more money so used the supplied plastic brackets.
One day I will get a similar sized optiwite tank and I think it will look even better over that with a little tidying up.


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2013)

That acrylic mount looks great. You should loook on ebay for the aquaray aluminium bars as I picked up 2 for 99p each plus postage!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (24 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> That acrylic mount looks great. You should loook on ebay for the aquaray aluminium bars as I picked up 2 for 99p each plus postage!



Idc, have you got a link? I've just had a look on eBay but couldn't find any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2013)

This was a while ago. The same seller did put some more up  recently so I bought another. You'll just need to keep an eye out.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (24 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> This was a while ago. The same seller did put some more up  recently so I bought another. You'll just need to keep an eye out.



Ok, thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NattyAntlers (24 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> That acrylic mount looks great.


 

Thank you Lindy!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Feb 2015)

Hi,
I know some people suffered with the larger tiles 'whistling' but does anyone suffer the same issue with the 400? Just plugged mine in and it has a noticeable whistle until 100%
Probably won't notice it with the tv on but sure can hear it without.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Tomfish (6 Feb 2015)

If you mean the mini tile, then no, mine runs silently at any percentage and I have not heard  of it being a problem with the minis. 
I suppose when the TV's not on you could listen to music


----------



## X3NiTH (6 Feb 2015)

Both my mini400 and my Grobeam600 are completely silent dimmed all the way to 1% except the 600 doesn't illuminate at 1% (unlike the tiles you can't have it work as a moonlight @ 1%), the 1500Ultima whined like mad anywhere below 100% (was sent back to be rectified). I'm on the 8-way controller btw.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replies, thought i hadnt heard of anyone suffering the issues with the mini 400 ..... seems i may have a dud, ill run it a few days to see if anything changes. Im running it with the 2 way controller.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2015)

Whistling continues, its being returned and sent back to tmc for investigation......i have to wait the outcome, either repair or replace. 
Also how hot do they run on the top. Im guessing the rail acts as a heat sink? but my mountaray bracket is very hot which im guessing is also suspicious.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Spartacus (14 Feb 2015)

Hello All,

Just a quick query that didn't seem to warrant its own thread.

I have a Dennerle 60l cube that is 43cm tall. Low tech - Anubias / Java Fern mainly - Nothing "fancy" 

We have two of these tanks and are finding the bulbs expensive (£16) and awkward to source in the UK 

The current lights are 2x 11w

I am looking at this light as it seems good value and well spoken of.

Don't want to spend much but happy to buy once and be happy.

Just unsure if it's suitable for a "large" tank as mainly a nano LED?

Any feedback would be great!

Many thanks 

Murray


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Feb 2015)

I had this light on the same tank. It is perfectly powerful enough, if not too powerful, so a TMC controller is a must.

Mine worked well until it went for 'a swim'.

I would consider the Dennerle LEDs that are available now. On a 60l cube, 2 or even only one could be great with your low light plants.

P


----------



## Spartacus (14 Feb 2015)

Thank you for your assistance pepedopolous!

I think I shall order a tile mid week.

Hard to justify buying 4 bulbs over two tanks - for nigh on £72 every year. 

Not sure I can afford the controller but will see how it goes and adapt accordingly. 

Thanks again,

Murray


----------

